# Advanced Menu Password



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

Good day ,
i have a beam 230 Moving head a Chinese one ..and it have an offset in pan and color and need to do a factory reset and to do this i have to input 2 password 1st and 2nd and unfortunately i don't have the manual ,,, i tried 111 and 222 and 333 and 555 ,,, is there is any thing to be done ,,,,thanks


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it just a generic Chinese moving light or is there a manufacturer name on it?


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

cdiamondz said:


> Is it just a generic Chinese moving light or is there a manufacturer name on it?


Yes just generic NO manufacture name or brand ,,,, just Beam 230 and some clay paky sticker


----------



## Michael K (Aug 2, 2017)

The static LED fixtures I've used have all been either Up-Down-Up-Down-Enter (or down-up) or a long press of Menu. Since it's a Clay-Packy wannabe, have you checked out the real companies manuals to see what they do?


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 2, 2017)

I think you might be out of luck on this one because of the fact it's a generic fixture without documentation. Out of curiosity, what's the character set? 0-9? 1-9? 1-5?


----------



## Amiers (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm down for some safe cracking. How many numbers is the password and what is the number scheme.

Also they like to keep things simple did ya try 230. 


I know these are for phones but start with some of these.

http://www.askvg.com/list-of-some-hidden-secret-service-codes-for-chinese-mobile-phones/


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 2, 2017)

Amiers said:


> I'm down for some safe cracking. How many numbers is the password and what is the number scheme. ...


If there is a way to detect if the password succeeded, I'd say just pick up an arduino, rip open the unit, wire it up and just run a program to automate a brute force attack and just save the password that succeeded.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 2, 2017)

cdiamondz said:


> If there is a way to detect if the password succeeded, I'd say just pick up an arduino, rip open the unit, wire it up and just run a program to automate a brute force attack and just save the password that succeeded.


That takes all the fun outta trying to figure it out old skool stethoscope style.


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

Michael K said:


> The static LED fixtures I've used have all been either Up-Down-Up-Down-Enter (or down-up) or a long press of Menu. Since it's a Clay-Packy wannabe, have you checked out the real companies manuals to see what they do?


Yes the real one is 1234 ...but this one doesn't need up ,down ,,,it asks for digits ,,3 digits , 2 level password


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

cdiamondz said:


> I think you might be out of luck on this one because of the fact it's a generic fixture without documentation. Out of curiosity, what's the character set? 0-9? 1-9? 1-5?


its 1 to 255 3 digits 2 level password


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

cdiamondz said:


> If there is a way to detect if the password succeeded, I'd say just pick up an arduino, rip open the unit, wire it up and just run a program to automate a brute force attack and just save the password that succeeded.


THE MICRO CONTROLLER IS A ST manufacture STM32F103 ,,, is the brute force is a simple process in wiring with the Arduino Kit ? i didnt do it before


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 2, 2017)

macdiv said:


> THE MICRO CONTROLLER IS A ST manufacture STM32F103 ,,, is the brute force is a simple process in wiring with the Arduino Kit ? i didnt do it before


To be absolutely honest, I was more or less spewing a random idea of bruteforcing it, but if you have the skill to do it, you could probably just reflash the controller entirely and have custom firmware to do basically whatever you want. Little bit of math also tells me that there are 65,025 different combinations between the 2 passwords.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 2, 2017)

http://oss.aliyuncs.com/gms/www.yin.../MHY0230_Beam_230_moving_head_user_manual.pdf

Is this the fixture?


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

Amiers said:


> http://oss.aliyuncs.com/gms/www.yin.../MHY0230_Beam_230_moving_head_user_manual.pdf
> 
> Is this the fixture?


No Sir ,,,, i add pictures for the fixture in my first post ...please see it


----------



## eadler (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks like these folks make and/or sell it - http://www.feituolighting.com/ - they have skype links there for two employees, maybe try asking them?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 2, 2017)

And when you get them, write them on tape and tape them to the fixture.


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

Amiers said:


> http://oss.aliyuncs.com/gms/www.yin.../MHY0230_Beam_230_moving_head_user_manual.pdf
> 
> Is this the fixture?


No Sir ,,,, i add pictures for the fixture in my first post ...please see it 

eadler said:


> Looks like these folks make and/or sell it - http://www.feituolighting.com/ - they have skype links there for two employees, maybe try asking them?


i went there but only the body is similar but not the front panel ,,,, thanks for the trail


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> And when you get them, write them on tape and tape them to the fixture.


Hhhhaaaaaa .. I have to find it first and i will print it to the base


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 2, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> And when you get them, write them on tape and tape them to the fixture.


I do believe that you mean engraving them into the fixture base then proceeding to put paint into the engravings so you can't possibly lose it. Well, unless the fixture goes nuclear and melts it all.


----------



## macdiv (Aug 2, 2017)

cdiamondz said:


> I do believe that you mean engraving them into the fixture base then proceeding to put paint into the engravings so you can't possibly lose it. Well, unless the fixture goes nuclear and melts it all.


hhhhhhhhhhaaaaaa


----------



## macdiv (Aug 3, 2017)

Just a little inquiry .. Am i going to be stupid if i think about re-position the Hal sensor or Magnet ? cos i don't have the patience to tray thousands of combination ..


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 3, 2017)

macdiv said:


> Just a little inquiry .. Am i going to be stupid if i think about re-position the Hal sensor or Magnet ? cos i don't have the patience to tray thousands of combination ..


It'll mean the zero position is changed, but if it isn't done with near exact precision it can issues such as not finding the magnetic, or the fixture isn't actually centered. It is possible, however I do not recommend it.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 3, 2017)

Well, actually, the response I expected was "but if someone has the passwords, they can change the passwords, and then *you're* locked out -- but these lights may not work that way.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 3, 2017)

Have you cracked it open to see if you can find anything written inside?


----------



## macdiv (Aug 3, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Have you cracked it open to see if you can find anything written inside?


Offcorse sir ,,i already repair the motor driving board and the processor board ... and the last step is to align it


----------



## Amiers (Aug 3, 2017)

macdiv said:


> Offcorse sir ,,i already repair the motor driving board and the processor board ... and the last step is to align it



Call the people you got the parts from. They should know the password.


----------



## macdiv (Aug 4, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Call the people you got the parts from. They should know the password.


They have no documents at all


----------



## wheat (Aug 14, 2017)

Supposing you had no luck with the guys...

readjusting the colour wheel may be an easy task if you did that in the past, it'll probably have a simple hall sensor and grub screws keeping the wheel in place. The pan side may be a bit more problematic, as it will most probably has an encoder rather than a hall probe.

Btw,maybe with a genuine unit you would have had first class suppport and spare parts if needed =p


----------



## macdiv (Aug 14, 2017)

wheat said:


> Supposing you had no luck with the guys...
> 
> readjusting the colour wheel may be an easy task if you did that in the past, it'll probably have a simple hall sensor and grub screws keeping the wheel in place. The pan side may be a bit more problematic, as it will most probably has an encoder rather than a hall probe.
> 
> Btw,maybe with a genuine unit you would have had first class support and spare parts if needed =p


You are dam right ,,, i am facing a problem now with re-positioning the tilt encoder indexing sensor ,,,As for the BTW hint ,,its none of my business as i am not the owner ,,i am the repair guy .....hhhhhaaaaa


----------



## macdiv (Aug 23, 2017)

Finally mission accomplished by reposition all the Magnets and aligning all the Hal Sensor ....


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 23, 2017)

macdiv said:


> Finally mission accomplished by repositioning all the Magnets and aligning all the Hal Sensors ....


 @macdiv That'd likely be "Hall" sensors rather than "Hal". I believe "Hal" was the computer in the film 2001. Stratford, Ontario shakespearean actor Douglas Rain was the voice of "Hal" in both the original movie and the sequel. The acronym "Hal" was chosen to be one letter ahead of IBM in each case. There's one amusing fact for you @GreyWyvern 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Aug 23, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @macdiv That'd likely be "Hall" sensors rather than "Hal". I believe "Hal" was the computer in the film 2001. Stratford, Ontario shakespearean actor Douglas Rain was the voice of "Hal" in both the original movie and the sequel. The acronym "Hal" was chosen to be one letter ahead of IBM in each case. There's one amusing fact for you @GreyWyvern
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


As a fan of the movies, I knew that fact!


----------



## Amiers (Aug 23, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @macdiv That'd likely be "Hall" sensors rather than "Hal". I believe "Hal" was the computer in the film 2001. Stratford, Ontario shakespearean actor Douglas Rain was the voice of "Hal" in both the original movie and the sequel. The acronym "Hal" was chosen to be one letter ahead of IBM in each case. There's one amusing fact for you @GreyWyvern
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



HaL version 1 and when Skynet started its take over.


----------



## venuetech (Aug 23, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @macdiv "Hal" was the computer in the film 2001.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


apparently we have our very own HAL sensor, RON !


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 23, 2017)

venuetech said:


> apparently we have our very own HAL sensor, RON !


 @venuetech My sensitivity to Hal was honed by working for a number of years listening to his voice in my booth monitors in Stratford.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Aug 23, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @venuetech My sensitivity to Hal was honed by working for a number of years listening to his voice in my booth monitors in Stratford.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Such a nice voice!


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 23, 2017)

GreyWyvern said:


> Such a nice voice!


 @GreyWyvern @TimMc Mr. Rain's wife Martha Henry thought so too.
Here's an odd one for you. When I was working as Head Of Sound in Stratford's main stage in the seventies, their "Festival Theatre", they were operating 3 venues in different parts of the city. They operate with one "acting company" cross-cast in the three repertory venues (They're up to 4 venues now) with actors often shuffling between venues between matinee and evening performances. A director of one production wanted Mr. Rain's voice for about five minutes during one scene of one production but realized his production would conflict with Mr. Rain's roles in other productions. The solution they worked out was a lesser cast member appearing in armored battle gear with his face obscured from view by an armored helmet and a speaker concealed within his armored breast plate. Mr. Rain's voice was prerecorded as a number of individually played cues called by the production's SM and broadcast wirelessly to a battery powered receiver and amp all totally concealed within the costume and carefully plugged together by dresser Cvetka Fuj every time she dressed the minor minion for his role in the battle scene. I remember a rechargeable gel cell was housed in the rear of the costume and I know we had an oval / rectangular speaker behind armor "ventilation" slots in the breast plate but I honestly can't recall where we had secreted the Vega receiver and automotive power amp. I definitely recall the Vega transmitter being situated on a high shelf partway down the stage left vomitory. It always felt bizarre individually cueing Mr. Rain's lines out of another actor's costume for the brief battle scene. 
Toodleoo!
Ron


----------



## wheat (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in replying you!

What about the tilt zero position? If it's an accurate copy it may tale the zero position from the magnet and rely on the encoder only to count the lost steps, did it have one?

I'm curious now 

Going back to my "btw",l I couldn't retain myself sorry!


----------



## TimoteusR (Oct 1, 2017)

I tried to take a stab at this earlier but didn't have any luck. Today I found this. I don't know if it helps at all. It might be some kind of factory password. Or it might be a typo and the left field is pw1 and the right one is pw2









Password



__ TimoteusR
__ Oct 1, 2017





 http://www.tm87.com/documentos/pdf0064_Impact Pointe 280w Manual.pdf

Another thing you might try is these magic number. They appear in three different manufacturers manuals as codes for accessing service menus.

050 calibration
038 timer


----------

